# Sticky  Coding and Programming



## Chipp

*• Looking for help with some code? Please read here first!*

*function* helpfulResources() { 
// Help yourself to this list of resources

*var* resources = []; 
resources[0] = "Programming Master Thread";
resources[1] = "Programming Language Learning Resources List";
resources[2] = "PM *tompsonn* For Suggestions";
}

*function* programmingChallenges() { 
// This is a list of the current challenge, and a few of the most recent ones
// Got an idea for a challenge? Send me a PM!

*var* challenges = []; 
challenges[0] = "Programming Challenge #10: Fun with cryptography";
challenges[1] = "Programming Challenge #9: Writing a basic game";
challenges[2] = "Programming Challenge #8: Challenges for both beginners and experts";
}


----------

